# some great old stuff



## Hooch (Mar 2, 2007)

Colson Corporation New Bicycles for 1936 Brochure

1940 Colson Corporation Bicycle Catalog
1930 Fairy Children's Vehicles Holiday Advertisement
1898 Fairy Tricycle Brochure
1898 Fay Manufacturing Company Juvenile Bicycles Brochure


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree! great find!


----------



## Hooch (Mar 2, 2007)

I want a fairy tandem trike!


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Mar 3, 2007)

I want the 1930 "Deluxe Flyer" Motor Bike on pg. 6 - that's fab!

- Kelly


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 3, 2007)

awesome it has my girls packard colson in there, exact same stuff so now I know its a 1940 awesome. Im gonna make my boys colson look like the one on the same page on page 10 of the 1940 catalog


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 3, 2007)

i couldnt' help it I had to take this pinup girl and put it on my colson in the catalog


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Mar 7, 2007)

Good job! Could you make a custom pin up calender out of old catalogs? I like it!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 7, 2007)

heck i never though of that I'll see what I can do with more pin ups


----------

